# Aquascaping Podcast



## J Art

Hopefully I'm not out of place by posting here, but myself and a friend of mine (shadowmac from the forums) have put together a new aquascaping podcast/internet radio show. We're both new to this, so go easy on us, lol! But we're having fun with it and invite everyone join us. 

You can listen to it on the website: http://aquascapingpodcast.com

or on iTunes: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/the-aquascaping-podcast/id1107612114
Also, if you'd like to join us on the show and have a laid back conversation about anything aquascaping, please contact me! I'd love to get as many people involved as I can.


----------



## FIsh i

Good job guy's very nice.


----------



## rebel

Wow it sounds so professional! Great radio voices guys. Subscribed!

For a moment I thought you were Art Pennom!


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi J. Great to listen too full of info Congratulations Guys


----------



## frrok

This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rebel

frrok said:


> This great since Scapefu is no longer podcasting. Thanks for the heads up!


OT but they have posted in April. It's alive man!


----------



## J Art

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rebel

Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?

One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.


----------



## ShawnMac

rebel said:


> Ok listened to a couple of episodes. Very impressive! So polished. It sounds like you have been doing this for months!!? Have you any radio work prior?
> 
> One little feedback is to introduce your guests... I think it was ShadowMac talking about aquascaping styles but didn't introduce themselves.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Hope you all had a good weekend. New episode on hardscape: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/hardscaping


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. New episode featuring an interview with Cory Hopkins. 
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode7


----------



## J Art

J & Shawn talk about Estimated Index fertilizing, Photoshop and ethics, moonlight effect, Plocher energy and Penac P., and more. 
Episode 8: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode8


----------



## Aron_Dip

I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ShawnMac

Aron_Dip said:


> I'm 6 in. Great work Guys and hope there is many more to come.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Thanks! We hope to keep it rolling for the foreseeable future. Glad you like it

sent from tapatalk on my phone so auto correct and other errors are bound to happen


----------



## J Art

Hey everyone. Posted up episode 9. Thanks to everyone who's been joining us every week!
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode9
_
J & Shawn talk about hobby burnout, multiple tank syndrome, Eleocharis Acicularis (Dwarf Hairgrass), using hydrogen peroxide in the aquarium, J's new scape, and more..._


----------



## J Art

Episode 11 up and running: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode11


----------



## pablo

Nice podcast guys. Thumbs up from me. 

I drive a lot for work and spent hours listening to them. 

Excellent production quality. 

Shawn is a great expert commentator and has a straight forward way of covering sometimes complex topics. 

J is great at asking the key questions hobbyists want to hear and is a well rounded host. 

Get behind these guys people! Podcasts have a big role to play in the future of our hobby! 

Listen while you're doing tank maintenance. You'd be surprised how much it motivates you to get it done.


----------



## Itzik

I'm going to follow!


----------



## rebel

Agreed. The voices are so fluent and polished! It's great to have a beginner and more experienced person on the panel; each bring their strengths to the table.


----------



## J Art

Wow thanks for the kind words everyone! 
Episode 13 is up and running. This time we chat about aquascaping videography and what Shawn calls, "Aquarium Woo." 
Check it out at: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode13 or also on iTunes. Just search for Aquascaping Podcast.


----------



## J Art

Episode 14 is live. This time, what I call "fractal harmony design" and the ins and outs of using a drop checker with @ShadowMac .
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode14


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

I've really enjoyed this episode. Very interesting idea, I'm trying to use it sometimes and did not know it's similar to fractals.

Also very interesting how you and Shawn mix in together on two different topics, that prevents your episodes to be boring, very good idea.

And third but not least - I'm very grateful you speak so clearly. I'm not native speaker and don't have a lot of speaking practice but have no problem to understand your podcasts.

Many many thanks and keep it rolling!


----------



## rebel

Superb stuff guys!! Well done.


----------



## Ryan Thang To

J Art said:


> View attachment 86354
> Episode 14 is live. This time, what I call "fractal harmony design" and the ins and outs of using a drop checker with @ShadowMac .
> http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode14


hello j art

i listen to you guys every weekend when im driving back from work makes the journey go quick. keep uploads and the good work

cheers
ryan


----------



## J Art

legytt said:


> hello j art
> 
> i listen to you guys every weekend when im driving back from work makes the journey go quick. keep uploads and the good work
> 
> cheers
> ryan


That is great to hear! Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J Art

You can now listen to us on Stitcher: http://www.stitcher.com/s?fid=97127&refid=stpr



Also, later this week we conclude our 2 part mini series on CO2 and coming soon is our interview with Steven Chong from the prestigious Tokyo Aquascape Union!


----------



## J Art

Episode 16 is LIVE. Part II on CO2: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode16


----------



## J Art

Great interview this week with Steven Chong: http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode17


----------



## J Art

George Farmer, Co-founder of UKAPS and one of the most influential aquascapers in the world, joins @shadowmac and I in a fun and informative interview. Check it out!
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode19


----------



## J Art

Former host of the ScapeFu podcast, Art Pennom, joins J & Shawn this week. Art has inspired aquascapers the world over with his natural ability to teach, encouraging voice and years of experience in the hobby. 
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode20


----------



## J Art

http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode21
Hey everyone! Episode 21 is live. This time, substrate.


----------



## dreynolds

Cool. Something else to listen to while out walking.


----------



## Ana Pinheiro

This is great. Something to listen when I´m cleaning the house or doing water changes


----------



## rebel

If I had known that my comment was going to be read out, I would have probably been a little more articulate.... 

Art Pennom FTW though. Funny how he was very cryptic about the end of Scapefu. I would have preferred for them to end it properly etc if possible.

Love your episodes J Art and ShadowMac. Great tips and high class interviews.


----------



## J Art

Two new episodes if you haven't checked them out yet. Our interview with Jurijs mit JS and some things to take away from the IAPLC 2016.
www.aquascapingpodcast.com


----------



## Zeus.

New to aquascaping and have been doing lots and lots of reading around, as a have a 500litre tank on the way  the more I read the more I find I need to read. 

Just finished the lastest podcast, I have to say they really help consolidate everything I had been reading. Very polished act. Together they come over very well. J.Art having been in the hobby for about a year and Shawn having years of experience which is is happy to pass on, going into level of detail that helps you understand without becoming boring.

So for all us newbies out I would highly recommend having a listen. Some great tips and some of the interviews with aquascaping gurus they have on have covered points I haven't read anywhere.

Looking forward to the next episode already
Keep it up guys


----------



## J Art

Our interview with IAPLC ranking #62, American Jeff Miotke.
www.aquascapingpodcast.com/episode24


----------



## GotCrabs

Really keen to get into this, now have something to listen to at night besides The Last Podcast on the Left, Abe Lincoln's Top Hat and The Round Table of Gentlemen.


----------



## J Art

Lots of new shows available! Check them all out at www.aquascapingpodcast.com , iTunes, or Stitcher!


----------



## J Art

Episode 30 is LIVE: Iconic and prolific aquascaper, Oliver Knott joins Shawn Mac and Ja Art to discuss inspiration, influences, aquascaping disasters, Oliver's favorite scape, and much more. LISTEN NOW!
http://aquascapingpodcast.com/episode30


----------



## J Art

Lots of new shows available! Check them out at www.aquascapingpodcast.com


----------



## Zeus.

Nice must catch up on these  
Just got an Android phone (got rid of the apple piece off ####) what's the best app to listen to the podcasts on on Android phone ?

Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

Stitching radio has dedicated app. I'm using it to listen for this podcast.


----------



## Zeus.

Long awaited new podcast episode  They even have a new member to the team someone called George Farmer. Keep them coming guys


----------



## Smells Fishy

Just listened to my first episode - Hobby Burnout, and plan on listening to more.


----------



## Zeus.

J Art has done the  aquascaing critque vids too, very good IMO


----------



## rebel

Who is dis George fella??

Nice work J art! Really stepping up the game.


----------



## Den Milligan

Fabulous..helping my learning curve...


----------



## Zeus.

Excellant series of podcast by Shawn and J Art. Forgot about these gems one to catch up up too


----------



## Onoma1

I am listening to these in the car on the way to work. Two great older ones on Co2.


----------



## cvx195

Just wanted to say I have started listening to your podcast and its great. Slowly picking up little nuggets of information that are helping me along the way so thankyou to everyone involved in creating the podcast.


----------

